# Rebic out col Porto. Baka c'è. Più Giroud di Ibra.



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Rebic quasi sicuramente salterà Porto - Milan. Oggi il croato farà un test, ma le chance di recuperarlo sono poche. Bakayoko, recuperato, dovrebbe essere arruolabile. In attacco, al momento, più Giroud di Ibra. Come già riportato, in difesa Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori e Calabria. Poi Tonali e Bennacer con Krunic trequartista.

*Tuttosport: Ibrahimovic si darà il cambio con Giroud, ad Oporto

Conferme da cm.com Rebic verso il forfait per Oporto. Non si allena con la squadra. C'è Bakayoko.*


----------



## sacchino (18 Ottobre 2021)

Col Porto bisogna essere sornioni, attendere e ripartire giocare un po all'italiana, non avere fretta un gol potrebbe bastare.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Col Porto bisogna essere sornioni, attendere e ripartire giocare un po all'italiana, non avere fretta un gol potrebbe bastare.


C'è IL topic della partita per parlare di queste cose.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Tuttosport: Ibrahimovic si darà il cambio con Giroud, ad Oporto*


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Rebic quasi sicuramente salterà Porto - Milan. Oggi il croato farà un test, ma le chance di recuperarlo sono poche. Bakayoko, recuperato, dovrebbe essere arruolabile. In attacco, al momento, più Giroud di Ibra. Come già riportato, in difesa Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori e Calabria. Poi Tonali e Bennacer con Krunic trequartista.
> 
> *Tuttosport: Ibrahimovic si darà il cambio con Giroud, ad Oporto*


Tra indisponibili e infortunati veramente ci presentiamo a sta gara da dento o fuori in condizioni penose..speriamo nell'ennesima prova di orgoglio e forza dei ragazzi


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Rebic quasi sicuramente salterà Porto - Milan. Oggi il croato farà un test, ma le chance di recuperarlo sono poche. Bakayoko, recuperato, dovrebbe essere arruolabile. In attacco, al momento, più Giroud di Ibra. Come già riportato, in difesa Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori e Calabria. Poi Tonali e Bennacer con Krunic trequartista.
> 
> *Tuttosport: Ibrahimovic si darà il cambio con Giroud, ad Oporto*


Tra tante assenze abbiamo anche qualche recupero importante. Alla fine la formazione che andrà in campo mi sembra pronta per una grande gara, nonostante tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Rebic quasi sicuramente salterà Porto - Milan. Oggi il croato farà un test, ma le chance di recuperarlo sono poche. Bakayoko, recuperato, dovrebbe essere arruolabile. In attacco, al momento, più Giroud di Ibra. Come già riportato, in difesa Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori e Calabria. Poi Tonali e Bennacer con Krunic trequartista.
> 
> *Tuttosport: Ibrahimovic si darà il cambio con Giroud, ad Oporto*


Per me Ibra non è più un "titolare" del Milan, è un giocatore che ti giochi gli ultimi 30 minuti


----------



## LukeLike (18 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me Ibra non è più un "titolare" del Milan, è un giocatore che ti giochi gli ultimi 30 minuti


Magari, gli ultimi 30 minuti sono quelli che spesso e volentieri decidono una partita


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Rebic quasi sicuramente salterà Porto - Milan. Oggi il croato farà un test, ma le chance di recuperarlo sono poche. Bakayoko, recuperato, dovrebbe essere arruolabile. In attacco, al momento, più Giroud di Ibra. Come già riportato, in difesa Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori e Calabria. Poi Tonali e Bennacer con Krunic trequartista.
> 
> *Tuttosport: Ibrahimovic si darà il cambio con Giroud, ad Oporto*


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Ottobre 2021)

La partita più importante della stagione senza Diaz, Rebic, Hernandez e Maignan e con Ibra sempre a mezzo servizio


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Rebic quasi sicuramente salterà Porto - Milan. Oggi il croato farà un test, ma le chance di recuperarlo sono poche. Bakayoko, recuperato, dovrebbe essere arruolabile. In attacco, al momento, più Giroud di Ibra. Come già riportato, in difesa Kalulu, Kjaer, Tomori e Calabria. Poi Tonali e Bennacer con Krunic trequartista.
> 
> *Tuttosport: Ibrahimovic si darà il cambio con Giroud, ad Oporto*


in pratica gli unici cambi offensivi a partita in corso sono maldini e ibra.. assurdo che abbiamo fuori rebic brahim messias florenzi.. casti e pellegri non sono in lista


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Conferme da cm.com Rebic verso il forfait per Oporto. Non si allena con la squadra. C'è Bakayoko.*


----------



## Davidoff (18 Ottobre 2021)

In attacco è sempre una strage, incredibile. Comunque visto come si sono messe le cose spero almeno di non finire in EL per giocarci tutto sullo scudetto, dobbiamo approfittare dell'anno di transizione dei ladri.


----------

